# 09 brute wont move?



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

I got a problem with the brute and need some ideas.
I was riding sunday first ride on new springs gold primary red secondary brute did good all day till my buddy got stuck and i had to tie my self off to a tree on a hill side and winch him up the hill i had it in neutral and was reving it up to keep good power to the winch. I got him winched out and went to move and it had no power it was bogging dwn real bad went about 10 ft and stopped and it was trying to die so i put it in neutral and it still wouldnt rev up it was like it was hung in gear or something. we towed it back and i got it started while pulling it and it would pull its self but barley it was struggling just to move so i pulled the clutch cover to see if maybe the cluthes were locked up but the belt would move by hand so i started it again and it still wont rev up even in neutral. I didnt have my primary puller at the time so im gonna pull the primary today so there will be nothing on the motor and start it and see if its in the motor. Anyone have any ideas of what could be causing this it will start and has no noise or anything but it just acts as if the motor is under a server load all the time it will barly rev up. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I have no clue. Is it in limp mode? Any chance the exhaust is full of mud?

If the engine its self is binding up that does not sound good :34:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No chance you left the parking brake on...is there


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

I would just go back and take everything off you put on and check yourself, almost has to be something you did putting them springs on if there were n problems before.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

how long was your winch recovery,how far did you have to pull?????


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

you stated that you were on a hill side... was the bike on an angle or sitting level? if the bike was on an angle and you were revving it up for a while, maybe the oil was too far to one side not allowing the pump to circulate it... 

also I'm not really sure how much power the fuel injection system needs to run correctly, but if you were winching for quite a while, the battery might have lost enough juice to keep all the electronics working correctly... I don't know much about the electrical system on atv's, but I know my Jeep won't run on just the alternator cuz all the electrical draws too much amperage, therefore when my battery is low, it won't run very good and dies when I let off the gas...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

A buddy of mine had a problem similar to that. We found a small peace of the fuel filter had broke off and was clogging up one of the needles in the carb. His bike was also new, but had been running it hard all day. It ran fine after that. Just trying to give you ideas...


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

also I'm not really sure how much power the fuel injection system needs to run correctly, but if you were winching for quite a while, the battery might have lost enough juice to keep all the electronics working correctly... I don't know much about the electrical system on atv's, but I know my Jeep won't run on just the alternator cuz all the electrical draws too much amperage, therefore when my battery is low, it won't run very good and dies when I let off the gas...[/quote]


thats were I was going with the recovery length....My buddy just went through his entire bike because loss of power.....changed the batt. ran perfect something about low batt. and it wont run right


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if the battery is low the fi will not run properly due to lack of amperage... i would charge battery i would even put some stabil or seafoam in fuel never know may have bad gas.. it doesn't sound like its in limp mode if it is was back firing and wouldn't go over about 5 mph? or if it was a step enough incline or decline maybe the infomous roll over switch.. hope that helps keep us posted


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks for all the replies and ideas 
this is what i have found out so far. 
I pulled all the clutches of so the motor is spining freely and it still act the same it will start but feels as if the motor is under extreme load it sounds fine no popping or missing it just wont rev up at all its like it is just in a bind. I thought about the lose of oil up top as jason mentioned and now im just trying to figure what it couldve damged i was thinking maybe bent valve or something like that or maybe even timing has got off somehow but its just so weird how it has no engine noise and it has no back firing or ruff running it will start and run and sounds fine besides the little bit of valve ticking that it has had before this problem. the fact it just has no power its just like it is under a really hard load is really got me at a loose.
I will try putting some jumper cables on it today and see if possibly it is an electrical problem or maybe even a fuel problem 
im just really affraid its in the motor.
anybody know any good brute engine builders that maybe I could call and talk to. 
if its in the motor i really wanna send it to one of these guys and get a big bore kit but i hate to do that and find out it was something else.
thanks for all your replies and i will be checking all of your ideas this afternoon.


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

i called and talked to the guys at turner cycles real nice ppl and they seem to think its electrical problem. 
called the dealer and they say the same thing but of coarse the dealer just wants me to bring it in. 
so does anyone have any ideas what sensors and how to check them? My thinking would be coils, charging system and things of that nature. it has plenty of power to turn over but im not sure if it has the right constant voltage or not im just kind of at a loose on this thing. turner mentioned throttle position sensor but im not sure where it is or how i would check it. this is my first go around with the efi brute so im not sure on all its components


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

are you certain you are NOT running on 1 cylinder only?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

what phreebsd said.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

it does sound like ur runnin on 1 cly. but if u cranked the motor with the KEBC and belt switch unpluged the u deff put it in limp mode


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

:thinking: Good Luck man! Let us know what it ends up being. Always start with the simple things and work your way to the harder ones. Sometimes you get lucky and it's a combination of doing acouple of simple things. Sometimes not...what ever it takes please share it with the rest of us so if anyone else runs into this problems we can see what you did or had done. :cool2:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> are you certain you are NOT running on 1 cylinder only?


 That was the exact same thing that come to my mind after i read his last post .


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Check yer airfilter. If yer on the side of the hill the oil would be on one side really high and could possibly get up into yer airbox and saturate yer airfilter. Was it smoking alot when you were helpin yer friend? Simple thing to check. Could have an oilfouled plug also.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

sounds like he has lost a cylinder.


----------



## cotty (Apr 29, 2010)

i had a problem like that on my 08 750 only good till half throttle. ended up beeing fuel pump


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

heres the update I had a ball game last night so didnt have much time but i did try
pulled air filter off / didnt help 
hooked jumper cables / didnt help 

phreebsd / i think ya'll may be on to something:thinking: with the one cylinder thing it would make sense if one wasnt firing it would be working hard to push that dead cylinder up and dwn.

and as wood said yes it is in limp right now but trust me you can tell when you first try and start it that the motor is struggling to run.
green / it wasnt smoking or anything but i did try pulling the air filter to make sure it wasnt clogged

im gonna put the clutches and everything back on since i know its not a problem with them , then pull both plugs and make sure both cylinders are firing then i guess i will need to make sure both cylinders are getting fuel

thanks for all your replies maybe with all of our heads together we can figure this thing out I got a big ride coming up on may 15th so hopefully i can get it back together


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

ok i got an up date 
I check and both cylinders are firing and seem to have good compresion 
found for some odd reason the ground wire was just hanging not hooked to anything :thinking:
i attached the ground wire reconnected the cvt cover so all lights are off no limp mode
started it up and same thing but now when i rev it up it sounds like it has a rattle in it. sounds to me like its in the bottom end. 
So do ya'll think maybe its crank or rod bearings seasing up? IM use to car motors where they just fly apart and you know for sure what it is lol 
the way it acts like it is in a bind just makes me think maybe the bearings are locking up but i have never seen one do that. Im gonna drain the oil tomorrow and see if i can see any metal.

any comments or suggestions greatly appreciated.

also i would like some suggestions on brute engine builders. I hear ppl talk about BFR but idk who tht is.

if i gotta build im looking at an 840 kit dont wanna get ahead of my self but that was my long term plan so i would like to know what ppl think about the big bore kits if i have to go in to it. 

thanks again


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Where are you from? BFR lives in Douglas Ga. He knows his stuff & treats ur bike like it is his. There may be a more local builder for ya.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

I notice you said seems to have good compression. Did you do a actual compression test with a tester? If not I would try that. Easy way to tell if you need to pull it apart. I had the same motor symptons, bike wouldnt even spin the stock tires in grass.

I stayed away from the BB kits as I dont drag race, I mud ride and the bike has the power to burn the belt at the llittle push of the throttle now in thick mud. So in my case all it would do is loose reliablilty and make me burn the belt even faster while getting stuck..


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

im from conway AR but i am willing to take it whereever for a good reliable mechanic
i didnt actually put a compression gauge on it yet but it was blown pretty hard with the plugs out.

im still not certain its the motor cause i can turn the engine over with a small wrench with no problem so if it spins that easy by hand then runnin it shoud rev no problem.

some more things i tried
unpluged my optimizer that didnt help
check fuel feed form the pump and it is pumping about half a cup full just on turning the key on so that should be plenty but i did notice dirt n the fuel line when i disconnected it so im wondering if maybe the fuel injection is stopped up
im gonna get some fuel injection cleaner and try that.
anyone know hoe to check a throttle position sensor?


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

well i broke down and pulled the motor and found that it had jumped time which explains the lack of power i also found copper shavings in the rear cylinder head and i can tell the piston has some slack so i assume i have lost that rod bearing and maybe cranl bearings cylinders looked good. 

im gonna start on cracking the case tomorrow any tips or advice would be appreciated.


----------

